# Why did I get married?



## Awan (May 23, 2019)

I've been married twice, the marriage that I'm in now is has so many ups and downs my head is spinning! We don't get alone at all. He's just so mean!


----------



## LimaTango (May 7, 2019)

Without knowing more, I'd guess you got married for the same reasons most people get married. You thought he was a great guy and wanted to spend the rest of your life with him. Or one of you needed insurance. 

But are you looking for relationship advice? 
Contemplating divorce?
Just need to vent?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Marriage counselling?


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

How did you choose him?


----------



## Sosowa (May 22, 2019)

Are you regretting it?
What kind of person is he in your relationship?
Does he love you?
Do you love him ?


----------

